# Bone sealant



## EbonyRaven (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay if the topic dragged you in here with curiosity, be not afraid- I'm not harming anything for the sake of an aquascape.  

However, I plan on doing a 'native' aquascape, arrowheads and bones, carved stones and all that. but, for the hardscape instead of wood, I'd like to use deer antlers. 

But, because antlers can 'dissolve' I need something to seal them as not to harm my fish (And so they don't... For lack of a better term- Rot.)

Any ideas?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry don't have any ideas. maybe talking to a taxidermist and see if they know of any sealing solution and then see if it is aquarium safe. I would imagine that the stuff people use to seal concrete on DIY backgrounds would seal antlers but that is just a guess.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I use polyurethane to seal my projects it my work on bone. Something u could look into cause it would possibly seal it it does wood an its safe I got it in my tanks


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya I think poly is safe when it is dried. I was watching Tanked the other day and they were using that on alot of stuff.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

ya they do I love that show what I do is give it three days do dry then wash it an let it soak in a bucket of clean water for 48hr then put it the tank


----------

